# The Official Election Coutdown Thread!!



## Thonex (Oct 31, 2008)

Obama's lead widens on all basses according to latest Gallup polls:

http://www.gallup.com/poll/111679/Gallu ... Bases.aspx


----------



## midphase (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, I remember that when Bush won again in 2004, all of the conservative Republicans were on talk shows and magazines essentially rubbing it in the faces of Democrats by telling them why they lost and what they ought to do to ever get a chance to get elected (ie. be more conservative).

If the latest polls are any indication of what will happen on Tuesday, do we get to do the same to them this time around?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 31, 2008)

The hypocritically religious right have been given a disproportionate voice in American politics. 

I truly hope that those out of state religious freaks who campaigned so hard here in California to violate other peoples' civil rights get sent home with swift kicks in their pathetic asses.

Congratulations to Apple, Inc. for contributing to defeat Prop 8. It's absolutely shameful that it got on the ballot, and even more disgusting that it may actually pass. If it does, hopefully its constitutionality will be challenged after Obama gets a chance to even out the Supreme Court and this will be settled once and for all.

On a related note, we desperately need to reform our campaigns. Robocalls with horrendous lies, TV commercials with still bigger lies ("they're going to teach small children in schools to have unprotected gay sex"), distortions like "my opponent is a terrorist," etc., just *have* to stop.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 31, 2008)

All these polls are saying different things. Some say widening and some say shrinking.

I think the only way the reps win is if the dems don't show up to the polls. I saw another poll that suggested that reps where more adamant about voting this year than dems by about 5%. That could decide it imo.

So let's not count our victory laps yet.

But, I will say that the republican party is now showing signs of coming apart. Many of the most devoted followers of the rep economic theory of that "trickle down" bullshit are starting to question it. So the party is morphing itself into what is essentially a facist party based an artificial patriotism mixed in with religion ala Benito Mussolini. But they seem to forget the Bible when it says "those who live by the sword shall die by it", when they're rallying the troops. 

If and when they lose this year you'll see the Reps completely collapse as a political party of reason and it will collapse onto its base of religious zealots. Palin will rise in the party but it will be of little consequence in the future. That party just needs to catch up to the 21st century and realize that "conserving" the past has little to with the problems we face today. What we need to look for is how our constitution and core freedoms can be extended into a new and modern age. I think the dems offer that this year while the reps barely even get that we are in a modern age.

Jose


----------



## Thonex (Nov 1, 2008)

Obama spreads his lead even more to 10% says Gallup poll:

http://www.gallup.com/poll/111661/Gallu ... oters.aspx


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 1, 2008)

Dunno where to put this but whatever: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/01/palin-ckoi.html (http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/ ... -ckoi.html)

Hehe audio of the call: http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=XU7Mo8UJm-Y


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 1, 2008)

mwahahah. These guys nailed her. If their career isnt made after this one...


----------



## Thonex (Nov 1, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> Dunno where to put this but whatever: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/01/palin-ckoi.html (http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/ ... -ckoi.html)
> 
> Hehe audio of the call: http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=XU7Mo8UJm-Y



It does show how naive she is. 

Anyway, barring some kind of cataclysmic, universe altering event, we won't have to worry about Palin.


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 1, 2008)

maybe- but remember she's still Gov in an important state that's still a part of America (so far).

I think SP is here to stay and her fundamentalist, drill baby drill, pro-life message etc will create some problems over a long period of time. She has too much "power" gained from McCain's monumentally deceitful campaign/travesty.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 1, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> Dunno where to put this but whatever: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/01/palin-ckoi.html (http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/ ... -ckoi.html)
> 
> Hehe audio of the call: http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=XU7Mo8UJm-Y



lol... Johnny Holiday is an old French rock singer for those you didn't know.

I'm starting to feel for Shara.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 1, 2008)

Increasingly annoying word of the year: *connecting.*


----------



## blue (Nov 2, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> I think SP is here to stay and her fundamentalist, drill baby drill, pro-life message etc will create some problems over a long period of time. She has too much "power" gained from McCain's monumentally deceitful campaign/travesty.



Last night David Brooks said something interesting on Charlie Rose about the Republican party's next move, should they lose the election. If I remember correctly, he thinks the extreme, populist faction of the party might unite under Palin, but that they will ultimately lose by freezing out moderates and intellectuals. In other words, there's no way they will win a general election. He says it's only after that rebound that the party will take stock of reality and reformulate under a new message that has a hope of winning over Americans. I think he might be right. Certainly the social conservatives are going to be the loudest critics of an Obama administration, and their noise will rally a lot of people. But will it be enough people? I sure hope not.


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 2, 2008)

right, It just aint over. And I can't think of another time in recent American history where I feel more sorry for an incoming president. the challenges are unbelievable and more will be added as Biden pointed out(which I completely agree will most likely happen)

But, gosh darn it, if anyone is qualified to do it it's Senator Barack Obama. I saw a piece on him on CNN tonight and it's remarkable how his tenure w/the Harvard Law Review was a perfect training ground for leading this country. It was a divided group of people and he is fondly remembered by most for pulling everyone together. 
That guy is a LEADER and THAT is what is going to make it happen.

I liked McCain on Saturday Night Live tonight. It was good to see some honest smiling on that guy instead of the uncomfortable grin he try's to sell on the trail. 

He's just a poor slob like the rest of us who shouldn't be the leader of the free world.


----------



## CFDG (Nov 2, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> Dunno where to put this but whatever: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/01/palin-ckoi.html (http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/ ... -ckoi.html)
> 
> Hehe audio of the call: http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=XU7Mo8UJm-Y



Comedian : I followed yourr campaigns closely with my Special Amerrican Adviserr Johnny Hallyday.

Palin : "Yes! Good!".

This one will make any Frenchie happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 2, 2008)

The race is heating up, even children are feeling the tension: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/11/0 ... 40075.html


----------



## JohnG (Nov 2, 2008)

artsoundz @ 2nd November 2008 said:


> He's just a poor slob like the rest of us who shouldn't be the leader of the free world.



so, you're saying that Sharmat shouldn't be leader of the free world?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> right, It just aint over. And I can't think of another time in recent American history where I feel more sorry for an incoming president. the challenges are unbelievable and more will be added as Biden pointed out(which I completely agree will most likely happen)
> 
> But, gosh darn it, if anyone is qualified to do it it's Senator Barack Obama. I saw a piece on him on CNN tonight and it's remarkable how his tenure w/the Harvard Law Review was a perfect training ground for leading this country. It was a divided group of people and he is fondly remembered by most for pulling everyone together.
> That guy is a LEADER and THAT is what is going to make it happen.
> ...



I agree. I would never dream of being the leader of the free world. Quite frankly I don't think I'm a good enough person. That's what I feel about McCain. He was the best on SNL by far of any candidate mostly because he can laugh at his shortcomings and make jokes about them.

I pointed out to friends a long time ago that if McCain was truly being McCain that he would be winning right now. But, for some reason he decided that he wasn't good enough and has gone "double maverick" in this campaign making him look like he's an idiot.

Not a good thing for America right now.

Make sure you vote! Especially if you're in a swing state. 

best,

Jose


----------



## David A (Nov 2, 2008)

Dont think its just Americans who are on the edge of their seats! We in England are watching this very closely. The outcome will affect THE WORLD. The majority of people are backing Obama. I only hope his presidency is one of the best America has ever seen, and that many of the current global problems are resolved (or take a step in that direction) and do not surpass his capability. As the first black President, Obama could be remembered as one of the best...

He could also become the first black 'scapegoat' if he cannot cope against insurmountable odds....something to think about.

I hope his message of change is well and truly implemented.

Dave. 

(PS: COMPLETE OVERHAUL of America's educational and healthcare system is IMPERATIVE. Unregulated capitalism ultimately leads to nothing but destruction.)


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> The race is heating up, even children are feeling the tension: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/11/0 ... 40075.html



Kind of makes you long for the good 'ol days when we use to egg the houses that didn't have candy.


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 2, 2008)

JohnG @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> artsoundz @ 2nd November 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > He's just a poor slob like the rest of us who shouldn't be the leader of the free world.
> ...




maybe the leader of the Time-Share world? that way he would still have time to write some bodacious music.

edit- now that I think on it. maybe that's not such a bad idea. we switch w/France for a few weeks- Washington D.C. stays in California for a couple of weeks. Cleveland switches with...with....Ok, that's not going to happen but you get my drift.


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 2, 2008)

josejherring @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Nov 02 said:
> 
> 
> > The race is heating up, even children are feeling the tension: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/11/0 ... 40075.html
> ...



yeah- good times..good times. now it would be a waste of a good omelet.

That video started out making me angry but ended up feeling great. That nice guy handled it well and it cracked me up when they all yeled happy Halloween w/the Obama cutout in the background.

good people rising to the occasion.


----------



## midphase (Nov 3, 2008)

Well...here we are, down to the last day!

Gallup.com shows Obama up 2 points and McCain down 1....but that doesn't mean that all you kids shouldn't be going out to vote! It's not over 'til it's over.

So...where's the party at tomorrow?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 3, 2008)

midphase @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> So...where's the party at tomorrow?



In all the Blue states :lol:


----------



## midphase (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/11/03/ ... index.html


Really some sad news amidst all of this. His best moment might also be one of his saddests!


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 3, 2008)

yes-so sad. one more day.....


----------



## Thonex (Nov 3, 2008)

midphase @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/11/03/obama.grandma/index.html
> 
> 
> Really some sad news amidst all of this. His best moment might also be one of his saddests!



ugggh... so sad. It's poetically unfair.. if only she could have lived to see him win the election.

A great woman.

T


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 3, 2008)

I dont know how aware she might have been in her last days- but she had to know he was most likely going to win. Regardless, she was probably overwhelmed with what he achieved and died a very happy person. We should all be so fortunate. 

But, still, Obama has to be hurting so much. She was pretty much his mom.


----------



## midphase (Nov 3, 2008)

I hate to sound even remotely shallow about this...but will that give him some additional "sympathy" votes from undecideds?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 3, 2008)

midphase @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> I hate to sound even remotely shallow about this...but will that give him some additional "sympathy" votes from undecideds?



I don't know if he will get any "sympathy" votes, but maybe... just maybe the Republicans will not mudsling as feverishly out of respect and sympathy to Barack... nah.. what was I thinking :roll:


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 3, 2008)

I read a study on one of my geeky science sites that a significant amount of voters vote on who is the most attractive. it's no leap to assume Obama will get quite a few sympathy votes.

Doesn't need 'em.


----------



## SvK (Nov 3, 2008)

O ur
B rightest
A merican
M oment
A waits

B ecause
I nspired
D reamers
E levate
N ations


Obama / Biden

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 3, 2008)

À propos the future of the Republican party as discussed above, Paul Krugman has an interesting, scathing editorial on NYTimes.com. He says the Republicans are poised to get much worse, since the moderates are going to lose their seats, leaving only the Republican "rump."

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/03/opini ... ref=slogin



> But the G.O.P.’s long transformation into the party of the unreasonable right, a haven for racists and reactionaries, seems likely to accelerate as a result of the impending defeat.
> 
> This will pose a dilemma for moderate conservatives. Many of them spent the Bush years in denial, closing their eyes to the administration’s dishonesty and contempt for the rule of law. Some of them have tried to maintain that denial through this year’s election season, even as the McCain-Palin campaign’s tactics have grown ever uglier. But one of these days they’re going to have to realize that the G.O.P. has become the party of intolerance.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 4, 2008)

Dare I say it?

It's shaping up to be an election blowout.

Could this be the end of the GOP? Will the party need to reinvent itself and move away from the wacko religious reactionary wing of the party?


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 4, 2008)

Well America has redeemed itself


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 4, 2008)

damn! That was an intense last year. 

President Obama- feels good to say that.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope Obama's grandma is looking down with pride wherever she is. 

Hopefully this is the dawn of a new age.


----------



## IvanP (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations, 

I'm really happy for you guys


----------



## tobyond (Nov 4, 2008)

I love this picture:
http://www.patrickmoberg.com/november-4-2008.jpg


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone notice the bullshit on the passing of "Ban of gay arriage/adoption" in some states though?

NOt all good news...


----------



## José Herring (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm glad it's over. I can sleep again. Palin is going back to Alaska. Hopefully she won't pop back up on the national scene for a while. I need the rest.

Jose


----------



## midphase (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes...not at all happy about that! I don't understand how California could vote YES on Prop 8!!


----------



## blue (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> That's an interesting way of wagging the dog: let's come up with a message in order to attract Americans so we can regain power. Shouldn't it be What does the country need? But I guess it's normal for professional talking heads to get so caught up in the game of politics that they lose track of the real point.



Clearly it's not just talking heads that get caught up in the game of politics. Neither party as we know them today could capture a majority of Americans without making cynical demographic grabs. Republicans managed to do it by convincing large swaths of rural America that there was a correlation between small government and so-called traditional values. Now that they can't even make a claim to small government, "values" is all they have left. I think Brooks was making the point that the ugly, anti-intellectual movement within the party might take temporary control before a more moderate balance capable of capturing a majority settles in. I can see that happening. After all, a party that doesn't prosper won't be able to control policy.

I don't think there's anything new about altering your message to get elected. Take a look a New Labour in Britain. It wasn't until they adopted Thatcherite polices that they gained enough traction to win an election. You see the same thing with our Democrats, who remain hawkish about the wars and have moved towards the center in general.

Anyway, in keeping with the spirit of this thread…WOO HOO! I've been driving myself crazy waiting and hoping for this moment, and it has finally come. As Michele Obama once infamously said: For the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm getting up to watch "The View" in the morning just to see that Elizabeth Hasselbeck get owned.


----------



## SvK (Nov 5, 2008)

My Burrito.....

1 year ago the guy that owns my local burrito shop......Told me that Obama would not win more than 1 state!!....
We made a bet for a burrito......

I've not been back since,,,,,tomorrow I will claim my burrito...

Thanx for the free lunch Barack 

SvK

PS: Yes We Did.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so proud of all of us....America's constitution now holds true.....

"All men are created equal"....

That's right!

I'm speechless....utterly speechless and moved...

SvK


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah- I'm exhausted. I'm all emotional.

But like Barack said- it just means things can change . We need to get involved.

So ,I'm officially announcing that I Am going to get involved.

I'm going to start recycling. : )


----------



## david robinson (Nov 5, 2008)

hi,
congratulations.
a step forward in history and a huge step forward for America.
DR9.


----------



## CFDG (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations, you made the right choice - unlike us here 18 months ago. Great days ahead!

Christian


----------



## Justus (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations from Germany!
First a female chancelor in Germany, now an afro-american president.
I'm really excited about it and I hope Obama can achieve what you all wished for.

Kindly,
Justus


----------



## janila (Nov 5, 2008)

artsoundz @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> I'm going to start recycling. : )


Go green! (o)


----------



## lux (Nov 5, 2008)

Opportunities, thats why USA still rule the world.

A lesson for some of us europeans for sure. 

Back to the dream. Finally.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 5, 2008)

What an amazing night!!!!

It's almost like a dream. A black man who ran a flawless campaign of Hope and inclusion handily defeated the party that based it's campaign on fear and divisiveness.
A day I will never forget. Amazing.

In one night, Obama and the election has restored my pride in this country. I have to say I was getting pretty fed up with all the crap of the last 8 years. I think this Obama will heal the wounds Bush created with the foreign countries... 

.. and wow... how refreshing to have a president that is eloquent and inspiring. I do believe that it makes a difference.




midphase @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> Yes...not at all happy about that! I don't understand how California could vote YES on Prop 8!!



.... and yet.. never underestimate the ignorance of the American public.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 5, 2008)

Now his real work begins. This country has some serious issues to deal with. 

Although I was a Hillary supporter, I hope that 4 years from now he will have proven that he was the right man on the historical stage at the right time and that he does not let the Democratic Congress push him so far to the left that he is rendered ineffetive, as Clinton was hisfirt 2years. It was more than a little ironic that Clinton achieved his best results working with a Republican Congress. 

I am very hopeful and proud that I live in a country that at long last is a lot closer to Martin Luther King's dream of a U.S. where folks are judged by the content of their character, not the color of their skin.


----------



## JustinW (Nov 5, 2008)

Justus @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> an afro-american president.



African-American.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 5, 2008)

Blue, I definitely agree with you. But hopefully the Republicans will look at the world and what it needs before constructing the message, not the other way around.

Jay, now don't make me come down there and have my daughter kick your centrist ass...


----------



## drasticmeasures (Nov 5, 2008)

Thonex @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> What an amazing night!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it nothing short of disgusting that Prop 8 passed. 
Cross your fingers and hope that reinstating segregation and removing suffrage aren't props in the future. 

As they say: Gay is the new Black


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 5, 2008)

Nathan Furst @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > What an amazing night!!!!
> ...



Indeed, but the good news is maybe Obama can put judges in the supreme court to overrule these state laws. BUt still it is horrible to see the people vote on this.


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 5, 2008)

What an amazing shift in the energetic feel in our country now - and the world! First, the enormous relief that Obama won and now the outpouring of joy and hope that America may finally rise up and be a great nation again - one that is respected the world over and where anybody has a chance to fulfill their dreams. 

And what a wonderful unifier and healer Obama has been already - just being elected! Bringing black, white and all races together in celebration. :D This election has definitely restored my faith in the American people.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 5, 2008)

I wonder how abe feels about all this.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 5, 2008)

"I find it nothing short of disgusting that Prop 8 passed."


Yes. I'm hoping there are legal challenges to it, because it's a blatant civil rights violation.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 5, 2008)

Did anyone notice the McCain headquarters? ALL WHITE. It looked like an informal KKK country club gathering. I feel badly that he got boo'd when he made his rather impressive concession speech. I think McCain had class doing that and trying to pacify the crowd (or mob). I'm sure McCain would have loved to see a little more ethnic diversity but on the other hand, everything he and his Nazi running mate Palin espoused during their campaign was unconscious racial intolerance. Palin wanting only to visit REAL AMERICA (aka WHITE America). Give me a break.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 5, 2008)

dcoscina @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> Did anyone notice the McCain headquarters? ALL WHITE.



I did! :lol: ...I was hoping it had more to do with the state he was in... But i did notice.


----------



## spectrum (Nov 5, 2008)

Frederick Russ @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> Congrats to Barack Obama! Definitely watching history in the making. Great vibes - this feels as good as the Olympics! Perhaps together we all can rebuild our country and our confidence to reestablish ourselves with the world economically and diplomatically.


Amen! 

A very exciting and proud time to be an American! 

It's awesome to see how our system still works after all this time - even with all our differences, we are one nation and citizens of the world.

Amazing to see the incredible turnout and democracy at work.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> Jay, now don't make me come down there and have my daughter kick your centrist ass...



Typical wimpy lefty, has to enlist his tough daughter to do what he knows he cannot possibly do because he is too old and out of shape o=<


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 5, 2008)

hey you two! Get a room!


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 5, 2008)

I some how missed the "holographic" Interview on CNN. Amazing, first of a kind - 

Last night was just the beginning. Just now listening to Colin Powell and get overwhelmed with the power of what has happened. 

If there ever was a moment that redefined the phrase "moving forward" it was last night.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Spectrum...did ya know you were a member her today for 666 days? Hm?
And the election outcome as well...coincidence?
I think not. Scaaary.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 5, 2008)

artsoundz @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> I some how missed the "holographic" Interview on CNN. Amazing, first of a kind



There are video captures of it on the web. A laughable effects stunt. The reporter dripped into the frame and had a little glow like Yoda in Return of the Jedi. It was lame.


----------



## KingIdiot (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> "I find it nothing short of disgusting that Prop 8 passed."
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm hoping there are legal challenges to it, because it's a blatant civil rights violation.



not surprised about it passing, but disheartened completely. Atleast it was a small margin, but its makes me sad about so many aspects of our "communities", and in fact makes me slightly sad to be part of the human race.

The same day a proposition passes that gives animals on the slaughter line the right to be treated better, we pass something that takes rights away from human beings just because they love differently than others.

sad really.

EDITED because the last comment was biased and unnecessary


----------



## spectrum (Nov 5, 2008)

Pzy-Clone @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> Hey Spectrum...did ya know you were a member her today for 666 days? Hm?
> And the election outcome as well...coincidence?
> I think not. Scaaary.


Dang! Another customer figures out that I'm the Antichrist!

regrouping.....


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 5, 2008)

synthetic @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> artsoundz @ Wed Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > I some how missed the "holographic" Interview on CNN. Amazing, first of a kind
> ...



I've since seen the interview w/the producer that put it together. Hmmmm... not holography at all but whatever. I can see the value of it- it's just tech moving forward. Flawed but not that bad.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 6, 2008)

"Typical wimpy lefty, has to enlist his tough daughter to do what he knows he cannot possibly do because he is too old and out of shape"

Yeah? OH YEAH?

Then how come I can do THREE push-ups?

What do you say to THAT?!

Anyway, it's not because I'm out of shape, it's because we liberals are non-violent.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 6, 2008)

"Another customer figures out that I'm the Antichrist!"

What I'm still thinking about is how many "joined" dates Pzy-Clone had to convert to days before he found one that was 666!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 6, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> "Another customer figures out that I'm the Antichrist!"
> 
> What I'm still thinking about is how many "joined" dates Pzy-Clone had to convert to days before he found one that was 666!



uhhm---None,. since it already is displayed on the profile page...pure coincident...or well....hm...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 6, 2008)

artsoundz @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> synthetic @ Wed Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > artsoundz @ Wed Nov 05 said:
> ...



i read an article about it...and the company behond the tech said that cnn had instructed them to make it look more fake and put a blue line around it, becouse they were very anxious that anyone would think they had something fake and tampered with in the studio, or something to that extent.
So they wanted it to look very apparent that it wasnt real.

So apparantly it does look alot more convincing without the cnn filter on...or so they claim.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, maybe next instrument launch, Spectrum will beam into our studios as a hologram™ to demonstrate how the use the Kazoomnisphere... ooops! Sorry for letting that out!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a 3-D effect that doesn't work on television, which is 2-D.

What I wonder is whether that's the future of television and movies!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 6, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> Hey, maybe next instrument launch, Spectrum will beam into our studios as a hologram™ to demonstrate how the use the Kazoomnisphere... ooops! Sorry for letting that out!



yeah...a holographic burning Spectrum makes a pretty nifty leap in technology, at least with the 666 and all ...we know where this urge to set things on fire is derived from... :roll:

As for this proposition 8 thingy...i think, with all due (not realy) respect..sometimes letting the people decide is not always the wisest thing ...?


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 6, 2008)

3-D is the next big thing for movies. It will increase the amount of people going to theatres rather than just downloading the films. James Cameron is playing a big role by inviting directors over to see Avatar and talk about the technology involved.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 6, 2008)

"is it live, or is it Memorex?"


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally, I don't care if it's 2D, 3D or 4D - I just want it to be good! :x


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 6, 2008)

no kidding. I'd be happy with black/white if the content was consistently great. But thanks to cable, there are a lot of great productions out there.

BTW_ Sarah Palin- didnt know Africa was a continent. more to come...lovin' it.


----------



## Ed (Nov 7, 2008)

artsoundz @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> BTW_ Sarah Palin- didnt know Africa was a continent. more to come...lovin' it.



If Bush doesnt stick around in the public eye, we will need to have another go-to guy for stupid stuff, Obama is really hard to make fun of compared to Bush. So Palin is that guy... gal.


----------

